# September 03/12 BMQ



## Nat1993 (12 Aug 2012)

So I just got my call from the recruit center and was offered a job and I took it. My BMQ course starts sept 03 and I was wondering who else is going then and what trade are you going in for, and where are you from. 

I am joining as a Naval electronic sensor operator ( NES OP). I am originally from Halifax Nova-Scotia, and am currently living in Gander Newfoundland.


----------



## John_NL (12 Aug 2012)

Grats on the job offer! 

My trades (infantry) was last week, so we all hope to be hearing on the trade sometime soon. Lewisporte, NL here. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Sturm0vik (12 Aug 2012)

Another Newfie here, I'm in for Combat Engineering, from Gander, my selection was supposed to be last week too, so I'm waiting to hear back as well, hopefully I'll see you guys there!


----------



## Nat1993 (12 Aug 2012)

I am in gander aswell Sturm0vik!


----------



## Sturm0vik (12 Aug 2012)

Hopefully I'll get my call soon and we will do BMQ at the same time, pm me if you want to!


----------



## Melanie Jane (14 Aug 2012)

Ill be there sept 3rd too! 
ACISS


----------



## Hitman (16 Aug 2012)

I'll be there! I'm going into NES OP too  originally from Cape Breton and living in Vancouver for the past 8 years.


----------



## brent164 (16 Aug 2012)

Sept 3 
NCI Op   
From Winnipeg! 
Just got sworn in today


----------



## Hitman (16 Aug 2012)

awesome Brent. NCI OP was my second choice


----------



## Vince910 (16 Aug 2012)

Hey guys I start on the 3rd as well!

I'm from the Toronto area and I'm going in for NES OP as well. Glad to see other fellow Navy personnel here. I get sworn in on the 29th of August.

See you there!


----------



## Hitman (17 Aug 2012)

And here I was told not a lot of people go Navy. Would be cool if we were all in the same platoon.


----------



## jklaus (17 Aug 2012)

I will see you all there I start sept 3rd too!
Infantry - ppcli, see u all sept 1st !


----------



## George Wallace (17 Aug 2012)

jklaus said:
			
		

> I will see you all there I start sept 3rd too!
> Infantry - ppcli, see u all sept 1st !



Oh, you have soooooo much to learn.  Proper English grammar may help you, but if you spell the name of your future regiment like that and happen to have an instructor from that regiment, you can look forward to being in a world of hurt.


----------



## Ryan28 (24 Aug 2012)

Starting on the 3rd as well. Going Infantry, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry!


----------



## Connorp23 (24 Aug 2012)

I start then as well. Princess Patrcia's Canadian Light Infantry


----------



## jklaus (24 Aug 2012)

Gl to all


----------



## wbz83 (26 Aug 2012)

Hey guys there's still a little hope. I got the call that i'm going for infantry on thurs the 23rd and that I leave sept 1st direct flight from Toronto!. 9 days notice lol. see you all at BMQ and goodluck!


----------

